# Cinnamon and Baby's breeding journal 2011



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cinnamon and Baby have been set up for about a week but have been mating for a little over a month. He is absolutely in love with her. Follows her everywhere and over the last month she has let him preen her and sit next to her. They're cute together. I put them in a cage with a box because Cinnamon started hunting for a nest. She's one of those girls that will lay in a corner (that's what she did last year) so I gave her a box before she did that this time. Baby is new to all this and when watching them I have noticed that he only really goes in the box when she's in there. So I don't know how that's going to work but we'll see. She may not start sitting till the 2nd or 3rd egg is laid so we shall see how this goes. I know Baby's been getting it right so we'll see!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Hoping for the best!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Good news! Good luck!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys...I'm hoping for the best too. They're still adjusting, they both run out of the box to see me when I come in the room, I don't know of that's good or bad lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK weird question...I went in to the room to check on Bubbles and decided to have a look in Baby's and Cinnamon's box, um well the egg is gone. There was one there yesterday, I'll post the pic I took but now its not there? How is that possible?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Did they burry it in the bedding? Maybe the stork came and took it back?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I combed through the bedding (both are hand fed and come running to greet me when I walk in the room, its like a race to see who can get out of the box first) and its not there. I even checked Snowball's box because they got their 2nd egg yesterday and I thought maybe I might have put it there but its not there. I'm going crazy...


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I had a weird experiance with McGee and Ziva... an egg had gotten broken and stuck to McGee's chest feathers... it fell off in the bottom of the cage, I assume it was McGee because he had a messy chest. Something simular happen with you?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, I'm gonna have to check their chests...this is so weird.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh wow i hope you find it


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well there's nothing caked on either one of them, both are clean, I'm at a loss as to what happened to this egg.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

That is so weird, Roxy. This breeding season has been all kinds of strange for both of us...I'm still waiting on my runt egg, there's a pip mark and a baby in there. Thank goodness I'm off this weekend and can help if necessary. I hope they lay some more for you!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

GO runt baby GO!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I don't think they ate it either, because Cinnamon's never done that before and she laid two clutches last year. And Baby I've only ever seen in the box when Cinnamon's in the box so I don't know what happened. Hopefully the rest of the clutch is laid without any issues!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Egg 2 was laid today, I marked it and put it back in the box. Baby sat on it as soon as I put it back so I hope this one doesn't disappear too...fingers crossed!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes ma'am! Fingers crossed! I think my little runt egg is DIS tho


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW...at least he tried. You could always poke a hole in the air sack to take a peak and see what happened. I did this with Cinnamon's first clutch last year as all but one didn't hatch and I was curious as to why...


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

well at least it was only an egg, i thought i missplaces a baby once when i saw a freshly hatched egg and a new baby, i looked around for the babe that had hatched earlier and couldnt find it, after lifting daddy up i fount the brat he had beak grabbed daddy and when ever daddy moved so did he.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had a baby last year that was permanently attached to Snowball's foot...when you pick Snowball up, the baby went with him, I always had to check under him before completely lifting him out of the box or baby would end up on the floor. Weird babies!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes they are weird little ones im jst thankful that babe is now 7 weeks old.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on the egg!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

congrats on the egg


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I checked it this morning and its still there! So I'm thinking this one is gonna hang around. Waiting until Snowball takes his turn in the box to check for egg number three there!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

fingers crossed for you


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Never found the lost egg? Wow! REaly wierd.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I found it! Or better yet Cinnamon did. I don't know where it went, maybe she hid it really good, but I lifted her out about two minutes ago and saw two eggs. I thought "she laid another already? Weird." Picked it up to mark it and it had a big FAT 1 on it. So either she's really good at burying it under bedding or I've been seeing things for the last two days. So weird! But now she had two...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

name that baby houdini LOL


fingers crossed theyre fertile!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Maybe Cinnamon's name should be Hudini


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahaha, what a sneaky mama bird!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cinnamon Houdini Culver....that has a ring to it don't you think? I'm just glad its back, the silly goofball.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Cinnamon was prolly chucking at you as you walked away.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a feeling mine laugh at me all the time.... Silly human!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad you found it lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Now there's three eggs lol...Baby went in to defend him so there's a few shots of his tail lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha thats adorable!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww bless


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Super cute! yay!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well I found out from my hubby yesterday that apparently Cinnamon buried her first two eggs last year as well and he had to dig them out for her. I'm thinking that's what she did again. Of course he didn't tell me this until after the egg reappeared but better late then never I guess. I was working late hours last year so I wasn't there when she laid her first eggs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So I went to candle the eggs today and got a surprise, a fifth egg! This is a little strange as I thought she was done laying. Anyways, egg 1,2, and 3 are showing signs of fertility, still too early to tell about 4 and 5. This is mainly because she didn't start sitting right away. So we'll see how this goes!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats  that is a nice surprise


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK this is getting ridiculous...there are now 6 eggs in the box. Is she like laying a second clutch or something? 1, 3, 4, and 5 are good, 2 looks like it stopped developing around day 2 so I'm going to remove it. But 6? She laid 9 in one clutch last year but I figured that was because Fuzzy had ditched her. Baby is right there with her the whole time so I don't know what's going on in that cute little head of her's.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

6 eggs wow roxy


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

maybe Baby does it better than Fuzzy? Thats why you have a larger clutch.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

6 eggs! wow!

Baby really knows what he is doing!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well the second clutch her and Fuzzy had she laid nine eggs and all were fertile. But she laid most of them after she had to switch boxes and Fuzzy never switched with her. So I don't know why she's laying so many lol.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

wow 9 eggs
thats alot of mouths to feed


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It would've been but they didn't make it. I thought maybe it was because Fuzzy and Cinnamon weren't compatible which is why this season they have new mates (which I see now would've happened anyways because Baby loves Cinnamon.) I moved four of the eggs into a box with another pair and left Cinnamon with five of her own, but I'm not sure why her's didn't make it (I was working and my hubby would get rid of the bodies before I got home) and the ones with the other pair didn't make it because the dad was a messy feeder and it caused bacteria issues. So we'll see how this clutch goes.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Got some pix today...it looks like the first egg may be pipping so we'll see what we have in the morning. I'm hoping so, it would be nice to get some healthy live babies!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope everything turns out alright


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I too hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well after some mishaps we have one baby looking good. Almost a week old. There were two others, but one had to be helped out of the egg (which my hubby did) but she didn't make it (I say she because she was a lutino! Baby is split to it!) and the 2nd baby I'm not sure exactly. Maybe dehydration is my thinking. There are two more eggs but I worry about these babies because the first one is so stinking big!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww how cute! I hope this little fuzzy and its yet to hatch siblings make it okay.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww too cute


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

gorgeous baby congrats
and a full crop too


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats Roxy, have my fingers crossed for you, and the little fuzzy.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Cute baby


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! Got some updated photos of him, he'll be two weeks old tomorrow. Looks like he's going to be a normal grey like his daddy. He's having trouble opening his eyes on his own but if I swab them with saline solution (contact solution) and help him he can keep them open most of the day. I'm gonna keep doing it daily until he opens them on his own all the time. Been giving some assist feeds too, mostly just to make him trust me more. Cinnamon is doing a great job as mom. Baby is helping too but mainly just following Cinnamon around lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so cute


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Well that looks like a healthy well fed baby... congrats Roxy! U gona keep him?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not this one...I would love to but I want to let his parents try again. Dad is split lutino so I would love to keep a little girl. He's got his mama's disposition and love of girls (namely me) already...he only hisses until I pick him up then he wants to snuggle with me. Its true what they say about dispositions being inherited, both his parents are sweeties and so is he!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh congrats on the little cutie.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Roxy, congrats on the baby!  Happy it worked out.. and can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well guess who decided to open his eyes on his own today? He's 16 days old and for the past 6 days I've been swabbing his eyes with contact (saline solution) solution to loosen the wax and enable him to open his eyes. This morning when I went to check on him he had them open all by hisself! Such a big boy. He weighs 27grams, is gaining about two grams a day right now. Getting a little crest too its awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh hes so adorable


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Aww how cute  I don't feel so bad now, my small one is 22 grams and is only 9 days old, My big one weighs 41 grams at 11 days old.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep he's kinda small, but his daddy is on the small side too. Like 84grams...mama on the other hand is 96g on a skinny day. When laying, she goes over 100 easily. But they're cute no matter what!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes very cute!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ah what a sweetheart


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Any Idea what the mutation possibilities for the little one are? Or is this one where mommy and daddy may have hidden splits?


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

What a cutie!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He looks like he's gonna be a normal gray. Daddy was hiding the lutino split on me so he could be split to lutino if he ends up actually being a he. He's also split to WF and if he's a boy then he'll be carrying the pearl and cinnamon gene as well from his mama. But for now I think he's just gonna be a normal gray which is fine, his daddy is a cute normal gray!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He didn't make it. I don't know if they had a night fright or what in the middle of the night, but when I went in there this morning, neither parent was in the box with him and he was gone. They hadn't even buried him like they normally do. I'm gonna let them try again but I'm not holding my breath. This is not my year at all. But I'm not giving up either.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Roxy im so sorry


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Im so sorry Roxy... Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Sure you don't want to come to North Carolina and get one of my babies? If you make the trip I will give you one...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW thanks but no, I think I'm gonna keep trying. Something has to give eventually ya know? My biggest fear...that Baby is messed up like Fuzzy. They came from the same store and were hand fed by the same woman so they could have the same parents but I'm praying this was just a fluke.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Still keeping my fingers crossed for Baby's babies!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Roxy, I am so sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks hun...got Fuzzy and Hershey in a cage with four fertile eggs (Snowball is the daddy but Hershey wants Fuzzy I guess) so we'll see how they do.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Dang Roxy, you have a regular tiel soap opera going on in your flock... LOL Who's the babies daddy?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha yea I do...Snowball is the daddy but for some reason Hershey won't feed the babies with him. And she lets Fuzzy in her box. So I figured it was Fuzzy she wanted and swapped the boys out after she'd laid a full clutch.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea I know right? They're so weird!!!


----------

